# BFN for me I'm afraid and message for Ruth



## dawn33 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Started bleeding last night, and then heavey bleed this morning spoke to the clinic who told me I didnt have to attend for blood test this morning, no Im sorry or how r u feeling nothing!!

Anyway surprisingly I am holding up well and me and dh have an appointment with the consultant in four weeks time and we going to go again as soon as they allow us.

I am posting on this thread so that I can thank Ruth the fertility nurse for her help and advice over the past few weeks and everyone else who has supported me.

You haven't seen the last of me yet!!


Dawn33  

Ps lots and lots of luck for everyone who is currently having tx stay strong x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi Dawn33
So sorry to read your news. We invest so much emotional energy into these treatments it is just devestating when it is not to be. The biggest hugs to you    Claire L x


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I was sorry to read your news. Good luck with your next cycle, You seem strong and positive, that's half the battle!!

Take care,
Taff 
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dawn, so sorry to hear your news 
Keep strong and hope to see you on the boards again soon.
Love and 
Ruth


----------

